
Ask HN: Programmatically Control an App Within an Emulator - otto_ortega
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m wondering if there is a way to programmatically control an app within an emulator, like creating a macro to launch an app, open a given activity within it, input some text and get back the information from it.<p>Does any body know if something like this is possible?<p>thanks.
======
PaulHoule
Certainly yes.

We need to know what kind of app, what kind of emulator, etc. to give you a
helpful answer.

------
mtmail
Which operating system does the app run in usually? ("app" can mean so many
things)

